# Hop Addition To Suit Flowers Rather Than Pellets



## jeddog (13/2/09)

I'm looking at making a Little creatures bright ale clone from the recipeDB and having trouble scaling down to 20Lt. I punched in the same amounts on the recipe into Beersmith and tryed to scale down ...buggered if i can do it (only got beersmith yesterday)

i was hoping to use hop flowers instead of pellets.

how can i change hop addition to suit flowers rather than pellets?

can Beersmith do this for me?


----------



## Jakechan (13/2/09)

jeddog said:


> I'm looking at making a Little creatures bright ale clone from the recipeDB and having trouble scaling down to 20Lt. I punched in the same amounts on the recipe into Beersmith and tryed to scale down ...buggered if i can do it (only got beersmith yesterday)
> 
> i was hoping to use hop flowers instead of pellets.
> 
> ...



Yep, double click on the hop in your recipe, and from the drop down box select _leaf_ instead of _pellet_.


----------



## Adamt (13/2/09)

Beersmith can do all of that...

Put in the recipe as the RecipeDB states (with the original batch size).

Up the top (above where it says "Recipe View") click the "Scale" button, input your wanted batch size and it should scale it down for you.

To change from pellets to flowers... double click on each hop addition and change where it says "Pellets" to "Leaf". The IBUs for each addition will drop as the IBU correlation takes hop type into account. The IBUs and other values quoted by Beersmith may be different to those quoted by the recipeDB due to different correlations used.

Cheers


----------

